
18 APIs every developer should/need to know about - FractionTech
https://medium.com/@fraction.tech/18-apis-every-developer-should-need-to-know-about-fceb2d90c8ff
======
masonic
"Abandoning you allowed to think of sharp approaches to incorporate the code
behind the interface with your application."

Lack of editing standards will forever limit Medium's credibility as a
publisher.

~~~
code_duck
It’s almost as if the articles are published by individuals and not medium.

